# Save Your Back And Time, How?



## Telescopic Trowel (Jan 9, 2012)

After roofing for 33 years i know all about back pain. This New tool for 2012 will save you some time and cleanup as well as bending over as far when working on roofs. Try the Telescopic Trowel and see if you dont agree.
Or talk about some ways you save your back on your jobs.
You will find the Telescopic roof trowel in all your favorite roofing supply stores in Febuary. www.telescopictrowel.com


----------



## Miami Roofer (Jul 7, 2011)

I'd like to to see a video of an actual roofer in the field using that. I can't see how you could work effeciently and stay clean with that.


----------



## Telescopic Trowel (Jan 9, 2012)

Being a fellow roofer, I can understand your skepticism, but I feel time will tell. I can only tell you, it has been tested by me roofing in Florida as you have, we work on a lot of tile valley replacements. Using the Telescopic Trowel I find it easy to throw down a lot of roof cement faster, with less bending and membrane much faster. You can adjust the handle to any size you want. Also bulling down eve metal and rake edges it goes faster.
Mansards roofs you can reach down to most eves to bull the drip edge safer. It is a tool designed by a roofer for roofers, if you will allow me on your job, I would come down there and show you first hand the benefits of this new roofing tool i am excited about.


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

that is pretty sick
in newfoundland we cover everything in gum . that would be pretty sick
id say it would get gummed up pretty quick and not function as wellanymorelol
have to clean it daily..
cool though.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Seems like roofing it correctly would save even more time, effort and roof cement. I'm familiar with the Florida codes that seem written by HO's instead of roofers. Interesting, to say the least.


----------



## GeorgeKarash (Jan 15, 2016)

How much does this Telescopic roof trowel of yours cost? 


George,
http://www.asggutter.com


----------



## hotrod351 (May 31, 2015)

i always have a old 1" X 2" tile roof batten laying around for applying roof cement, snap off a 18" or so, use it then toss it.


----------

